
State-Sponsored Trolling: How Governments Are Deploying Disinformation - brianjoseff
http://www.iftf.org/statesponsoredtrolling/
======
keane
The three authors make the recommendation that, to deter fake/unapproved
information from being circulated, the US should amend the US Constitution:

"Under US law, adapt the First Amendment, perhaps by building upon existing
hate speech prohibitions that are permitted by the First Amendment, such as
the federal cyberstalking statute (18 USC § 2261A); create exceptions and add
possible new regulations to Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act of
1996, a provision that shields social media platforms from legal liability for
the actions of third-party users of their services; and amend and evolve
electoral regulation."

------
krpj
really fascinating video linked there

